# BLACK EDITION, WHATS THE STORY????



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!! could someone please shed some light on the rumours/facts being said about the black edition only coming in Black/Silver. Ive placed a order with charles hurst in Belfast for a red GTR Black edition but then hear that i cant get one in this colour, i phoned my dealer up who assures me you can so what is the story???


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its seats and wheels

the red trim might be better with a red car but is not much different to the black.

the darker wheels you can get as a option and I think come with the premuim edition.

Have a good long look at the jap site

Rob


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> its seats and wheels
> 
> the red trim might be better with a red car but is not much different to the black.
> 
> ...


But the 'Jap' site has nothing to do with the UK or NI cars specs !  ie completely different.


----------



## rustkinguk (Mar 8, 2008)

When I spoke to a number of people from Nissan at geneva they were quite adamant in stating that the black edition will be the following,
Grey wheels 
Black leather with red trim 
choice of two colours - liquid silver or black 

I was puzzled by this restriction, but I feel I will go with the black edition simply because of the added kudos, dont what colour though and i have only a couple of weeks to decide


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

rustkinguk said:


> the black edition will be the following,
> Grey wheels
> Black leather with red trim
> choice of two colours - liquid silver or black


Thats the rumour up to now ! :thumbsup:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes i heard its only in black or silver but then i put this to my dealer and he said no its all colours so don't know whats going on!!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

My understanding is the same as rustkinguk.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Well i had it confirmed again today at Geneva from Simn Croft and Andy Middlehurst that the black ediiton will only be available in Black and Liquid Silver.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

is liquid silver the same as ultimate metal silver?


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

ac427 said:


> is liquid silver the same as ultimate metal silver?


I believe so, don't know why they can't call the colours the same from country to country ?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I was told in geneva that the black edition will be Black only, dark wheels (the only one to have them) and black leather with red piping


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> I was told in geneva that the black edition will be Black only, dark wheels (the only one to have them) and black leather with red piping


don't think this is the case. If you look at the spec sheet you can choose Ultimate Silver as a no cost option for all models ?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

God knows then, this is what the head guy at Geneva told us, guess I will know more on thursday when the local dealer principle gets back from Geneva


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, you can get Ultimate Metal Silver in any spec, but not the other way around. Only Black or UMS on the "Black Edition". 

I would like to hope that specifying smoked wheels on the Premium Edition might be an option, but I've heard nothing to suggest this, unfortunately. 

I have also heard (unconfirmed) that the headlining on the Black Edition is err... black ! So I guess it's not on the other cars.

So, from what I an tell ... here are the only differences:

Black Edition = Premium + 
*smoked wheels
black headlining
red trimmed seats and doors*

I've also heard suggested that the Bridgestone RE070 tyres may only be on the Black Edition, but that may be a curvy ball. I've certainly got no info about what other tyre might be OE on the other models.

If anyone has any info at all .. please keep it coming. I've just ordered my car as a Black Edition, but I'm far from convinced about the red trim. I'm seriously considering re-ordering it as "Premium" and having the wheels repainted (professionally obviously) to be smoked.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

calumski said:


> I've just ordered my car as a Black Edition, but I'm far from convinced about the red trim. I'm seriously considering re-ordering it as "Premium" and having the wheels repainted (professionally obviously) to be smoked.


You and me


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know which Silver the cut in half car was at Geneva - I asked the Nissan guys on the stand but they were clueless 
The VIP hospitality area was excellent, free lunch & plenty of time to look round the car - its even better than I expected - especially the inside


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Am i the only one here that's a bit puzzled/concerned that everyone that's been to Geneva has a slightly different story about colours and specs?

Persoanlly i have just paid the remainder of my deposit and specified a Black edition in Ultimate Metal Silver.

But I'm sure i'll have changed my mind again by next week.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Highlander said:


> Am i the only one here that's a bit puzzled/concerned that everyone that's been to Geneva has a slightly different story about colours and specs?


i'm puzzled as why this has to be done by the fans in this forum. it's a normal situation that you hear more and more accurate info in forums than from the manufacturer or dealer, but that phase should be over once the car is officially available.

i wonder how people are supposed to decide to go for a GT-R if they can't even find official information on the homepage as to what they actually could decide for.

is it so hard to setup a configurator webapp as all the other vendors have? with this number of options (color, satnav, black edition) that should be done within a day i'd guess...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Paul T said:


> Does anyone know which Silver the cut in half car was at Geneva - I asked the Nissan guys on the stand but they were clueless
> The VIP hospitality area was excellent, free lunch & plenty of time to look round the car - its even better than I expected - especially the inside


It was a dark grey


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> It was a dark grey


Grey  
Definetly looked Silver to me...if my eyes are that bad I guess it dont matter which colour I go for :chuckle: 
Just which Silver does it come in? Ultimate, Super or what?
I just wanna see all the colours together, could someone please organise that for Goodwood.


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul,

you can get quiet a good feel for all three silvers plus the red, white and black on this YouTube link ... clicky

At the 5 min 40sec mark, there is a blured colour chart which does sort of help to distinguish between silver, titanium and grey.

Note the difference the smoked wheels make to all the colours. IMHO having smoked wheels is more important than what colour it comes in.


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh.. and I forgot to mention that my dealer is going to forward an email, that I sent him, on to The Product Manager at Nissan, in the hope of a reply... here it is:

"...You mentioned a black headlining on the "Black Edition". This is the first I've heard, even reading the forums. It's not mentioned in the GTRnissan website specifications page. 

I wonder what else is different. So far I have it restricted to:

*Smoked Wheels
Red trim on seats and doors
Black Headlining *

If you are in the position to, perhaps you could prompt NMGB for an exhaustive spec difference. It'll take a lot of the uncertainty out of order-placing come April for the whole GTR community...."


Fingers crossed we get some clarity. Could be they don't yet know themselves though!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> You and me


 and me. I think the decision theyve taken on the colour combos is crazy. For me the dark wheels are important as i think they give it an even more aggresive stance

N


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

calumski said:


> Could be they don't yet know themselves though!


That would be my guess !! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

iv had 3500 deposit with middlehursts for 4 months. went to look at the one they have in red(black edition) and chose that as my colour. if i cant have a black edition in red then nissan can stick the gtr up their ass


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

marcyt21 said:


> iv had 3500 deposit with middlehursts for 4 months. went to look at the one they have in red(black edition) and chose that as my colour. if i cant have a black edition in red then nissan can stick the gtr up their ass


I would be happy with Red in the Premium edition with the Silver wheels (wasn't impressed with the grey one's when I saw it !)
..........................Could I have your spot on their waiting list ? :chuckle:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

nissan just seem to be very amature. firstly march 2009! whats that about? then no sat-nav til september, and now only black and silver for black edition! to be honest i haven't even bought the car and im already annoyed with nissan! and no you cant have my spot just in case i can wangle it :chuckle:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

marcyt21 said:


> iv had 3500 deposit with middlehursts for 4 months. went to look at the one they have in red(black edition) and chose that as my colour. if i cant have a black edition in red then nissan can stick the gtr up their ass


Then you will be sticking 'it' up there ass:chuckle:


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

It seems there is a fair bit of frustration emerging on this forum due to both the lack of info on the spec and also the lack of choice.

These cars are being built to order, so why not just build us what we want and charge us for it. 

Bizarre !!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

According to the head guy in Geneva last week it would slow up production if they had to build customer spec cars, I thought that was what it was all about, maybe not


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i want a black edition in red, just like the one at middlehursts! so either sort me with one, or ill keep my 55000 beans thank you!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

I ordered a red black edition from charles hurst belfast only to be told in the vip lounge at Geneva (yesterday) that the Only two choices in black edition are black and silver. I also sat beside two sales people from hursts on the plane journey home (who where on a gtr training course) and they also said the same also so must be definite!!!! I changed my order to black this morning!!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i will settle for a premium in red if i can have smoked wheels, but still wont be 100 percent happy as i love the red trimmed seats on the black edition.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> According to the head guy in Geneva last week it would slow up production if they had to build customer spec cars


seems to be common for the low price segment, but if they think they can apply the same rules to the premium segment they still have a long way to go before they can be taken seriously outside of the top trumps deck.

even the low price import segment has evolved, at least for germany some manufacturers produce the default car and exchange some components after the cars arrived in germany. saw a docu about it some time ago, they even remove the cloth seat coating and exchange it against a leather version. they said they had learned that they couldn't sell a one spec fits all car outside of the eastern markets. can't remember what manufacturer it was though.

oh, and concerning the slow down: how long does it take to mount smoked wheels compared to silver ones? 

how can a company that is so excellent at technical details be so ignorant on the delivery front?


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

I seriously question whether providing the sort of choice we are talking about here would have any impact whatsoever on the speed of the GT-R production line. I'm in a position to know.

Anyway, I'm hoping the right people are reading this forum and are able to influence the decisions. All they need to change is:



Offer all specs in all 6 colours
Allow smoked wheels as a cost-option on Standard and Premium Specs.
Make a clear statement about the complete spec difference between the 3 levels.


Doing that would satisfy 90% of what is frustrating the customer right now.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

calumski said:


> Doing that would satisfy 90% of what is frustrating the customer right now.


just include the satnav in your plan and you're right at 100%


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

ill be saying red black edition or nothing. if they want to turn down nearly 60k just because they wont paint it red then thats their choice


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

i guess in the end not buying one is the mightiest device you can use on a manufacturer. i always hate it when people don't like something but still buy it. the manufacturer will never know what he's done wrong. if they sell less than expected they suddenly become interested in finding out what's the problem.

so if you can resist the urge of the GT-R and nissan doesn't come up with any solution i'd say you're doing the right thing with being uncompromising, even if the results will only be visible from the next model on.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

exactly, anyone who wants a black edition but doesnt want black or silver then say youd rather not have one. if enough of us do that they will give us what colour we want!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

I konw that your right but because its such a special car i have to live with the fact that i cant get red in the black edition and have to go for black!!


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

@marcyt21: but as i said, be prepared not to succeed with this strategy on the R35. if there are enough people who are going for it anyway nissan might not even recognize this form of protest and declare their strategy a great success. so in the end it boils down to the question if sticking to your principles will be worth it for you even if nobody except you recognizes it 

it's a bit like voting. you know your cast wont change anything, but still you sometimes like to give feedback


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i wont buy it unless its red and if not a black edition must have smoked wheels. so watch this space!


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

In your position, knowing only what we know just now, I would order the Vibrant Red in Premium spec and have the wheels professionally repainted for £500 in smoked lacquer prior to delivery. 

In the meantime, I suspect that the spec choice made by Nissan has been a "best guess" which has fallen wide of the mark. Simply by engaging Nissan at this stage, and looking to get them on side, we may yet be able to extend the scope of the Black Edition to include Vibrant Red. It must be worth a try.

I've found a press release which states that the Black Edition Interior is finished in "Pearlsuade". I can only imagine that this is similar to alcantara... but I really don't know.

Here's the link ... clicky


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

It strikes me that you should just order the exterior colour with the stereo that you want. 

I'm sure the seats will be available to buy on this site, and ebay, as there will be lots of customers buying the Black edition that hate the seats but wanted the black paintwork (so were stuck with it).

Wheels can easily be professionally sprayed if required.

Saying that though:
I am presuming that changing the seats won't invalidate any warranties (there is all the airbag electronics to deal with and we don't yet know how the seats will hold up under wear and tear and fat arses) - I know a couple of Z drivers that have had seats replaced under warranty.

Similarly I know Z owners and S2K owners who have had wheels replaced for bubbling paintwork. 

God I'm confused


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> I'm sure the seats will be available to buy on this site, and ebay


but it's kind of embarassing for a manufacturer if the initial customers of a car have to search for the options they want on ebay and have them installed themselves, isn't it? of course it's possible, the question is how far are you willing to bend to get a GT-R.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a thought. Instead of wondering about ways around the spec problems why don't those that are disgruntled about not being able to get the spec combination they want contact Nissan direct? On the web link toNissana press release that someone posted earlier there were a number of email addresses of Nissan representatives who's responsibility it is to release this car in Europe.

Why dont we start with emailing these people highlighting our concerns with the lack of spec choice. I dont mean ranting at them, that's not going to get anywhere. Maybe, just maybe they will listen and feed this back to Nissan Europe and we can perhaps get somewhere.

I doubt that not buying one will do any good as there are plently people out there to take your spot and Nissan wil be none the wiser that they have a customer problem.

Just a thought. Maybe i should go find my fireproof underwear :chuckle:


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

I have just written to someone at Nissan who may be in a position to state categorically what it will be that differentiates the Black Edition specification from the Premium Edition in the UK. If I hear back from him, positively, I shall then approach him about extending the Black Edition to include the other colours.

Don't hold your breath, however nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Highlander ... I couldn't agree more. I just posted my last comment before reading yours. I've just done exactly that. I've kept it far from a rant as you can see ..... here is the letter:

_"The uncertainty surrounding what will differentiate the Black Edition GT-R specification from the Premium Edition in the UK is generating a vast amount of discussion on the forums.

The GTRnissan web site states that the only difference is the smoked alloy wheels.However other, non-corroborated sources suggest that there is more to it than simply the wheels and that red trim on seats and doors as well as different headlining differentiates the Black Edition. Perhaps there is more still.

If you are in a position to provide confirmation of the full list of variances and/or options, I would be very grateful.

With best regards..."_


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Highlander said:


> Here's a thought. Instead of wondering about ways around the spec problems why don't those that are disgruntled about not being able to get the spec combination they want contact Nissan direct? On the web link toNissana press release that someone posted earlier there were a number of email addresses of Nissan representatives who's responsibility it is to release this car in Europe.
> 
> Why dont we start with emailing these people highlighting our concerns with the lack of spec choice. I dont mean ranting at them, that's not going to get anywhere. Maybe, just maybe they will listen and feed this back to Nissan Europe and we can perhaps get somewhere.
> 
> ...


We did exactly this for the Z launch, when they for some reason decided to make the handbrake, the gear knob and half the steering wheel orange if ordering the top of the range GT model with alezen (never could spell that) orange seats. This was completely different to the JDM and US cars and looked awful. We were in contact with the main guy at Nissan for the launch of the Z (John - can't remember his surname but he joined the 350z forum as JCP) and we got nowhere. Lots of owners changed steering wheels, gearknobs and handbrakes after launch instead. 

I fully intended to do the same but if you look at my car you'll find it still has the dreadful orange accessories.

The Z also got launched without the tonneau cover to close the boot off, a member of the Z site ended up designing his own and it sold in it's millions (Ok hundreds:chuckle: ). Think it probably outsold the official Nissan product when it was released.

Morale - It's not the first time Nissan have made this kind of mistake - don't suppose it will be the last.


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Have my intention to purchase down at WLN Mill Hill. I want a Black Edition (or Premium if I have to), in Dark Metal Grey, Grey Leather, Smoked Wheels if they are an option and sat nav. Can't wait for Q4 2009!

Said good-bye to BMW last year, nothing can be worse than their dealer network and that was with a 330i and an M5 V8, both bought from BMW dealers! Also, could not bear the crazy warranty renewal prices. Hope it won't be the same with Nissan in 4.5 years time.....

Mine won't be an everyday toy, strictly for weekends and trips across Europe (Nordschleife)!!!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

DONT THINK NISSAN WILL MOVE ON THIS SO IF YOU WANT BLACK EDITION IT HAS TO BE BLACK OR SILVER (VERY ANNOYING)


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to confirm your theories, the black edition is available in Silver or Black only!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

There are some good high resolution photos on the Nissan UK Press Office site, particularly if you want to see the car in red with non-smoked wheels. See:-

Nissan On-Line Press Office

Also, there are good close up interior shots of the car in all black interior, plus close ups of calipers etc.

I've confirmed my order as Silver black edition, but although I think lots of combinations look good, it's still a real pity we can't choose (in the UK at least) what we REALLY want, which for me would be Gunmetal black edition.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Just for clarity on my post a moment ago, click on the link I've posted, then click "Passenger cars" on the left of the screen, the click "GT-R".

You'll get to 2 options, showing exterior and interior photos....

Enjoy......!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Where can I see a pic of the 'light grey' interior ?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

There is a youtube clip with grey interior - it's not brilliant quality but gives an idea of what the grey is like. Link is:

YouTube - NISSAN GT-R How to open a door


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some good pictures of this in the forum gallery. I think they were taken in Japan.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok this is really starting to hurt my head now. I have always been fortunate enough to drive nice cars and always want them to 'be right' and be the best. I have deposit down with Middlehurst and whatever happens I will go through with the order - wanting a red car with black wheels, however, Nissan are making people like me feel that I'm not getting the best.

That kudos seems to be lying with the 'black edition' - I don't want a black car or a silver one. I feel (maybe because I'm snobby like that) that any car that is anything but black or ultimate silver isn't quite up there with the best. Not a good move by Nissan here I feel - personal opinion of course

What is the likelyhood that Nissan will change this over time? i.e. chop in my first car to part-ex at a later date?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

****** said:


> That kudos seems to be lying with the 'black edition' - I don't want a black car or a silver one. I feel (maybe because I'm snobby like that) that any car that is anything but black or ultimate silver isn't quite up there with the best. Not a good move by Nissan here I feel - personal opinion of course


I agree, I think Nissan are making a big mistake with euro specification, limiting the black & premium editions to what they are. I too have a deposit at middlehursts and i probably would go for the black edition if i could get in it DMG, looks like i will get the premium and get the wheels repainted (possibly ask middlehursts to do em, just in case they bubble).

By the way i think the GT-R looks absolutely awesome in black, but the car will be used as a daily driver, and i dont fancy cleaning it everyday.

Come on Nissan, please rethink this Model T ford mentallity on the black edition.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

sin said:


> looks like i will get the premium and get the wheels repainted (possibly ask middlehursts to do em, just in case they bubble).


But that is my point well made - by doing that it isn't quite as right as it should be and not exactly what you want - you'll always have a premium car and not the pedestaled 'black edition'


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

totally agreed ******!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

spoken to andy middlehurst and he said he is currently in talks with somone at nissan about possibly getting black edition in other colours as people wont be 100 percent satisfied. so if you want one in colour other than black or silver, get on the phone and have a moan about it!
he will know by tuesday.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

did it personally 4 days ago, might nip in again tomorrow and have another one.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah fantastic, I'm not the moaning type but if it will help to overturn the silly decision from Nissan then I will give it a go - I'm not moaning because its something that I want, I'm moaning because I strongly believe they have made a silly marketing mistake


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Words from within Nissan...

The three items shown below are confirmed:

*Black/red seat trim

Smoke grey wheels

Exclusive Kuro Black exterior or Ultimate Silver*​
The following two are a possibility but are not confirmed for Europe at this stage 

*Red inserts on door arm rest

Black roof trim (a bit darker than the standard grey)*​


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

calumski said:


> The following two are a possibility but are not confirmed for Europe at this stage


are they part of the black edition outside of europe?


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

I can only guess "yes". The headlining I don't know and have never seen any photos of. The red door trim can be seen on the "colours" YouTube footage at the following frame:

Dark Metal Grey - 19 secs in


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Breaking News: just spoke to Andy M - apparently after lobbying Nissan, the Black Edition will now be available in all colours. Hippee! Makes the choice easier for me!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> Breaking News: just spoke to Andy M - apparently after lobbying Nissan, the Black Edition will now be available in all colours. Hippee! Makes the choice easier for me!


Well done people !!

The power of the people eh ?..............and this website !!! :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nice one Hazardous :bowdown1: Just changed my order from Premium Pearl White to Black Edition Pearl White subject to Andy getting 100% confirmation from Nissan later today :smokin:


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh my god I hope that is true, I have been losing sleep about this debarcle - black edition red for ******!!!

Well done to all those who made this happen


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Same for me changed my spec from red to black now going on the phone and changing it to red again if possible!!!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

I had initially ordered a Black Edition Ulimate Metal Silver, but the more i thin about it the more i'm of the opinion that it's a waste of 1300 quid. After all you are only getting differenct coloured equipment that's already on the Premium model.

Even though i'd like the smoked wheels I think I'll drop pback to the Premium spec and spend the saving on the Nismo exhaust that Andy M was talking about


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> Breaking News: just spoke to Andy M - apparently after lobbying Nissan, the Black Edition will now be available in all colours. Hippee! Makes the choice easier for me!


This is not confirmed!

I can also confirm that it is "not confirmed" as yet. It may be in the pipeline, but I know for a fact that it has yet to be given the green light.

Just stand by... I'll update once I hear anything to this effect directly.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

*Great News - Well done Nissan*

:runaway: Excellent. I'll be placing my order for a White 'Black' tomorrow. I was going to look elsewhere. I was not going to buy a car that I would be unhappy with the moment I collected it. Well done Nissan for listening to customers.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Highlander said:


> Even though i'd like the smoked wheels I think I'll drop pback to the Premium spec and spend the saving on the Nismo exhaust that Andy M was talking about


Interesting, I have always thought that they could have made the exhaust sound more like a supercar, aka GT3, ferrari, Lambo etc Anyone have any details on the Nismo system, or even better a sound clip ?


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Just had it confirmed today that you can now order a black edition in any colour not just black and silver

cheers

Michael


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

Really??? are you sure.

I just ordered a Black edition in Silver....

...but now Im confused


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Nothing has been confirmed as yet, but Andy was hoping to sort something out that wouldn't cause a problem withthe warranty. Probably steel or perhaps a titanium system 

Whilst i'd like something that sounds quite fruity, i can evisage doing long trips in the car so dont want anything that's going to cause my brain to bleed after 50 miles!


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

DR_GTR said:


> Really??? are you sure.
> 
> I just ordered a Black edition in Silver....
> 
> ...but now Im confused


Ultimate Metal Silver and Kuro Black are still the only colours available in "Black Edition" specification as things stand right now. Nissan have been listening to all the feedback and have taken it on board. There will be a period of "due process" while ducks are aligned within the company following which, all being well, we may be told what we are all hoping to hear. However to make that assumtion just now would be to jump the gun.

Nothing is guaranteed until we get the official word. There is still a fortnight to go before the official order books open for dealers to commit to, so time enough yet.

Hope this clears the status up for now.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I spoke to Andy at Middlehurst today, and he absolutely assured me that as of today Nissan have agreed to offer the Black Edition in any colour. I am sure he must have got this officially confirmed before giving a firm assurance to a customer.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up  I guess we have to relax and wait a while until we know before placing deposits.


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Will that also mean that they will allow a black in premium spec with silver wheels ?


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

MickB said:


> Will that also mean that they will allow a black in premium spec with silver wheels ?


No, hence the whole reason you can order black edition in any colour.

I was at middlehurst yesterday to place my order and look at their red GTR, when Chris mentioned that Nissan had confirmed to them yesterday morning that that the black spec can be ordered in ANY of the colours. The reason for this is that a lot of people prefered rhe smoke wheels, now I don't know if you can order all colours in all models i.e black in base. Also the sat nav situation is very unlikely to change. 

Hope that clears a few things up

cheers

Michael


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

That is totally awesome news..........

Now, what bloody colour do I choose?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

*"Black Edition" in all colours - NOT CONFIRMED*

Can I state once again that this remains unconfirmed.

I am in direct discussions with the GTR Product Comunications Manager at Nissan UK and he was particularly clear about this yesterday when I asked him. 

Let me quote...

_*"This is not confirmed, we are working on it and hope to confirm soon, but not yet! Once I have it confirmed I will let you know - that was always the plan."*_​
It doesn't get much clearer. 

We need to wait until we know definatively.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've just ordered my Black Edition in Dark Metal Grey.

IF Nissan decide not to allow that (why?), then it will be changed to Premium Spec in DMG. 

Still not sure why the Black Edition is £1300 more though.
Dark wheels, red bolsters and a black headlining? Even Porsche would be hard pushed to charge that much for those! :chuckle:


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> I've just ordered my Black Edition in Dark Metal Grey.
> 
> IF Nissan decide not to allow that (why?), then it will be changed to Premium Spec in DMG.
> 
> ...


Wandering off topic but..

On my 997 C2S they wanted £1200 to swap the dark coloured cotton to red cotton to stitch my seats! Thats a damned expensive cotton reel. Who knows what they could charge for red leather bits!!!

...Mad


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Really? It was about £250 to get Ferrari to put red stitching on my F430's steering wheel and the whole dashboard! (Although they did actually fail to do it first time round...)


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Really? It was about £250 to get Ferrari to put red stitching on my F430's steering wheel and the whole dashboard! (Although they did actually fail to do it first time round...)


Yes really. Even the OPC told me they really wouldn't recommend it. It is because it is part of 'Porsche Exclusive' which gives it an 'exclusive' price! :chuckle: 

...Mad

P.S. I settled for normal coloured stitching - I didnt actually pay it!


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just phoned up Nissan in Camb. and they said it hasn't been confirmed but will be by the end of the day...opcorn:


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> I just phoned up Nissan in Camb. and they said it hasn't been confirmed but will be by the end of the day...opcorn:



Correct. 

Thank you ticketmaster :smokin:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Tell nissan uk as well to have the option of black leather as well as black and red on the "Black Edition"


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

The car is for my Dad (and for me to buy off him once I'm 25!)...I think he should get it in DMG Black Edition....but at the moment we are going with Ultimate Silver. 

Once Phil at Camb rings me back to confirm if we can have any colour I think we will change to DMG.


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Tell nissan uk as well to have the option of black leather as well as black and red on the "Black Edition"


Already have .. that's my own particular "want" since I've ordered UMS regardless of the colour range available.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> The car is for my Dad (and for me to buy off him once I'm 25!)...I think he should get it in DMG Black Edition....but at the moment we are going with Ultimate Silver.
> 
> Once Phil at Camb rings me back to confirm if we can have any colour I think we will change to DMG.



*bitestongue*...must say nothing...I only registered today.....I'm trying sooo hard...


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

You never know...I might win the lottery


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*UPDATE*

There will be an Official announcement on this tomorrow and Davros will post the final out come on here. I can't say any more though.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

DMG Black Edition for me too if we can have any colour!

With black leather and SAT NAV, even if I do have to wait a little longer............


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> DMG Black Edition for me too if we can have any colour!
> 
> With black leather and SAT NAV, even if I do have to wait a little longer............


I paid the 2nd chunk of my desposit and confirmed my Black Black edition on Saturday. However, since reading this today have phoned Middlehursts and expressed that I want a DMG Black edition if Nissan will let me!

I'm not holding by breath on the satnav!

...Mad


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

An official annoucement is due out today/tomorrow and will be posted here as soon as I have it


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dark Metal Grey, Black Edition*










I the Nissan Gods speak tomorrow on the colour options I will change to the DMG. I looks superb to me.

please please please :bowdown1: 

Andy

Bristol


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

pic of black edition in DMG.. I think?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/plugs/popup.php?img=20/200710291351412.jpg

Andy


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

These are better :thumbsup: 

Gun Metal/ Dark Metal Gray: Any Photo Collections? - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> An official annoucement is due out today/tomorrow and will be posted here as soon as I have it


hm, just wondering if that's the maximum flexibility we can see from nissan or if other 'exotic' combos like a black car without red seats (i.e. black + premium) might also be possible later on? for this it would be interesting to know how easily nissan was convinced of the black edition for all idea.

also, will this be an exception for uk, which seems to me to be the biggest GT-R market in europe or will this affect other european countries as well?

oh, and while talking to nissan, did they say anything official why they have chosen to restrict only the european models in the first place?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

thanks to Davros, here is the official line from NMGB

"Dear All

We are delighted to advise that we have had a positive decision from Nissan Europe in respect of colour availability for GT-R Black Edition. It has been agreed that the full colour range for GT-R will be made available on Black Edition rather than the current position of only Kuro Black and Ultimate Silver.

For Black Edition, customers will be able to order their preferred colour choice.

In light of this decision, we ask that [dealers] re-qualify all Black Edition customers to determine what colour they wish to order on their Black Edition in order to prepare for launch of pre-ordering on 2nd April."


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

BACK OF THE NET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :runaway: :bowdown1: :clap:  :chairshot


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Apart from the fact that we can only have black and red seats on a black edition, not black only. Damn, I dont want black and red seats on a DMG coloured car.........come on Nissan, give us the choice of not having that red........it's too bright!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Never doubt the Andy Middlehurst! :bowdown1:


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> Apart from the fact that we can only have black and red seats on a black edition, not black only. Damn, I dont want black and red seats on a DMG coloured car.........come on Nissan, give us the choice of not having that red........it's too bright!


Apparently it isn't in the flesh I am told. Not like the R34 anyway.

But that said, what is the point in going for the black edition anyway then?
Why not just get the premium one and have the wheels painted?


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

blindswelledrat said:


> But that said, what is the point in going for the black edition anyway then?
> Why not just get the premium one and have the wheels painted?


that loophole was closed when they decided not to offer premium in black for europe.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Never doubt the Andy Middlehurst! :bowdown1:


Agreed! As of 5 mins ago my order is now changed to DMG (glad I don't have to get it in black!). Power to the people!

Shall we all get together and bitch about the Satnav now?   

Result! 

...Mad


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

der_horst said:


> that loophole was closed when they decided not to offer premium in black for europe.



I dont know what you mean.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

if you want a black car you can only order a kuro black black edition. you can't order a black car with just a premium edition, so a black car will always have red seat applications and black wheels.


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

der_horst said:


> if you want a black car you can only order a kuro black black edition. you can't order a black car with just a premium edition, so a black car will always have red seat applications and black wheels.



We weren't talking about a black car, he is getting a DMG one.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry, then i was just confused by the mentioning of black as in the seats, not in the exterior


> we can only have *black* and red seats on a black edition


so carry on then


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

blindswelledrat said:


> Apparently it isn't in the flesh I am told. Not like the R34 anyway.
> 
> But that said, what is the point in going for the black edition anyway then?
> Why not just get the premium one and have the wheels painted?


It's tough to tell on the pictures we have seen. In some light conditions the red leather looks bright and in others it looks darker (i.e. acceptable). L17 CHO has black and red leather seats, as tested in Evo this month. The red leather in the photos looks quite bright.

I have asked my dealer to email Nissan UK to see if they will do black seats for me. Worth a go at least.....


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

So thats fair :- if you want any colour in other than Black you can basically choose any of the three car choices....BUT if you want a Black Car you have no choices


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Mick

Sorry to jump in.

I think that may not be true.

I was told that the black with red seats are for the black series only and are the only choice. Unless they have changed that this morning too.

If you pick one of the other two entry models then you have black or grey seat colour options only.

The way I see it is that the black series is now available in any external colour with smoked grey wheels and black red inside.

Regards


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes but can you order a Black Premium model car .(externally black and internally black).. most people are saying this is not possable, even if my dealer says it is


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

red bits on seats look fine in the flesh IMHO, not too bright at all

cheers

Michael


----------



## Noodler (Dec 23, 2007)

der horst can u check your PM


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

I was told you can order any colour for any model

The only differences are:
1. Titanium/dark wheels on Black series only
2. Red / Black the only choice interior on Black series
3. Re / Black not available on any model outside of Black.

Not really bothered about Black as to me it does not show the curves off and just does not stand out like the others.

Its white or silver in black series for me. Edging towards White.


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

*Further Official Information*



Fuggles said:


> thanks to Davros, here is the official line from NMGB
> 
> "Dear All
> 
> ...


*Statement made by GTR Product Communications Manager, Nissan:*


*Due to customer feedback we are pleased to be able to say that the 'Black edition' can now be selected in any colour. Black remains only available on this grade.

However, the ordering system to accommodate this change is still being tested. This will not be an issue, but at the time of the order being placed on 2 April it may not allow this color combination to be made and therefore either Black or Silver will be selected. As soon as the systems are upgraded the order will be corrected. The performance centres are currently being briefed on the process, just ensure that they are aware of your preferred color choice.​*


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that in some photos the red trim looks extra bright because a flash is being used and this makes the red look brighter than it actually is. Red colour saturation is a known problem in flash photography.

Below is a photo where the flash being used will not be hitting the red trim as intensely (compare the red door handle to the red marker light on the door):

http://www.gtr.co.uk/plugs/popup.php?img=20/200710291349325.jpg

Yet here, where the flash will be hitting the red trim much more intensely, the red looks much brighter:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/plugs/popup.php?img=20/200710291351054.jpg

Here is a shot somewhere in between, still probably with a flash being used, but at lower power/further away than the shot above:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/plugs/popup.php?img=20/200710291352173.jpg

In reality, I think the red will look much less bright than in photos.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys this is the personal reply I received from their marketing department today

I have been exchanging emails for quite a while.

Good Afternoon 

I have received a reply from our Marketing Dept and details are as follows:

We will be extending the colour choice for the black edition at the earliest opportunity and you will be able to have smoked wheels with any exterior colour through the black edition. All Nissan high performance centres will be advised of this immediately.

Regarding the UK website, updates will be made ready for 2nd April and will include a vehicle configurator where you can view the colour and feature options. In the meantime you will need to liaise with the High performance centre you have ordered your vehicle with to check the order is properly recorded. 

I would like to thank you for bringing the details to our attention so that we were able to rectify the situation.

Happy to play my part too guys!! :squintdan


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I really want a black GTR but really can't stand the seats. They remind me of the eighties....boy racer recaros or Michael Jackson


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually after seeing RUK's picture they look really good

No too over the top

Is that Car a titanium Grey one as it looks Smart

Dah! Was deciding over Silver and White and chose white then I saw this picture. Wish I could have 3!!!! Sorry but i still don't like black! Too Knight rider and Mad max for me!::thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

They look OK but a bit 70s with the red bits  

my wife hated them

and yes I took most of the the pic's + my wife has seen them in the flesh in Japan

Most pics are not with flash on a full frame Digi SLR white balanced under the interior lights. I daylight they would be brighter....

I know what I'm going for.  I'm lucky at least I saw all the cars and options together out there. It did cost me a nearly a week with Mo and co:runaway: 

R


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I have changed my order - I now have a White Black Edition - I will put up with the red bits for the sake of the daddy wheels.

I cant wait . . . . . but I will have to.

Kp


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

im swaying towards the white edition now:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: too many choices


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

White on Black is the new Midnight Purple Dave :thumbsup: Looks like we are going to have twins


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> White on Black is the new Midnight Purple Dave :thumbsup: Looks like we are going to have twins


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> I think that in some photos the red trim looks extra bright because a flash is being used and this makes the red look brighter than it actually is. Red colour saturation is a known problem in flash photography.
> 
> Below is a photo where the flash being used will not be hitting the red trim as intensely (compare the red door handle to the red marker light on the door):
> 
> ...



Hey thanks, that post was very useful but I still need to see some better pictures to make a decision. I imagine opening the door to my car on a hot summer day and the sun really lights up the red on those seats and I throw up.

Sometimes they look okay, other times they look awful but I still haven't seen them in a favourable light. If anyone has any more pictures please can you put them up? I WANT to like the red on the seats but I'm fighting an uphill battle with myself.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

i think there's no way you'll be sure of the color unless you see it in real life. next to the photos the display is also a factor that should not be underestimated. most tft-panels have huge problems of displaying correct colors, so unless your display is color calibrated don't expect whatever you see to be close to the real color.

also apart from the question how red that red is, i think it is clear that you'll always see it and it will never be so dark that it fades away and gives more or less the black interior you wanted 

so my guess is that you'll not enjoy this interior very much in the long run if you mentally prepared for a completely black interior. but make the test, look at one black edition in real life and check the first impression you get from those seat, i.e. if it's a 'oh, that's not so bad' or more of a 'omg?!'


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I've seen up close and personal 2 cars, the red one at Middlehurst and the Black one that Ian Lichfield owns (the one in the Autocar article a few weeks ago). I personally thought the red looked superb in each of them. As previous posts have noted, it's much darker than pictures suggest. I know this from personal experience - whenever I show the pictures I took to people, I find myself always saying "it's not nearly as in your face red as that when you see it in the flesh!". 

Anyway, I guess I'm really lucky because I can now get Dark Metal Grey black edition, which is exactly the car I want. I don't really care about sat nav, and the bluetooth I'll fit for my phone will cost me far less than the £1900 that I think will be the option cost for sat nav/bluetooth combined.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> White on Black is the new Midnight Purple Dave :thumbsup: Looks like we are going to have twins


Make it triplets - Have finally decided on white Black series too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

:runaway: No! Make it quadruplets


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Armed English said:


> :runaway: No! Make it quadruplets


Fookin hell :smokin: White on Black is getting as common as Do-Luck 33's with OSG RB30's stuffed up their jumper :chuckle: Looks like we might need to set up a WOB owners club as a splinter group  :thumbsup:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I am soon to be a member of WOB - in fact if it gets too popular I might change to Red

Kp


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Red Trim Samples:

Bright Red (high impact from flash):










Middle Red (medium impact from flash):










Dark Red (low impact from flash):










You can see the variation caused by flash photography. I have taken an average sample in each photo.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and bright lights...

sorry but I think its very red still, just my opinon

I have a bunch more of pic's of this car in the Nissan showroom with my wife posing next to it

I haven't posted them, I will have a look to see if there is non flash shot.

The shot's are not overexposed and the door handle I have colour matched/temp RAW file and it's still strong red!

The more you look at it they are not that bad.

R


----------



## JimmyNeutron (Mar 26, 2008)

An earlier post in this thread mentions that the Black Edition has a black Head-liner.

Has anyone had this confirmed? What color head-liner does the Premium edition have?

BTW, like some of the others who have commented, I feel that the Red inserts look far too "Fast and Furiuos", but would like to have Gun Grey, the dark wheels and the dark headliner.

Anyone else in this position? Maybe Nissan will listen if enough people ask.....

Also, has anyone heard if the Navi will be retrofittable on a pre September car? My Nissan dealer (in Germany) is still trying to get info......

Regards,

M.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

JimmyNeutron said:


> Anyone else in this position? Maybe Nissan will listen if enough people ask.....


i guess those who like the black car or a black edition without the red seats are now a real minority since the black edition restriction is gone, so the probability that they'll move once again is as small as never before 



JimmyNeutron said:


> Also, has anyone heard if the Navi will be retrofittable on a pre September car? My Nissan dealer (in Germany) is still trying to get info......


i asked that the day the german spec came out and the reply from nissan germany was that it will not be possible to install the september 09 satnav into a march 09 delivered GT-R.

otherwise my next question would have been if i can get a voucher for a free installation after september, because then i would have ordered one (at least that was my plan at that time, back then i didn't know yet that the metallic black i had chosen was also not allowed to order in europe).


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

These are the official (JDM) interior shots. Here you can see the different head-liners.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

mram555 said:


> These are the official (JDM) interior shots. Here you can see the different head-liners.


Thanks Do you have a link so we can make them bigger? Is it really red or burgundy?


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

No, sorry. I found them here.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

http://press.nissan-global.com/NISSANGTR/IMG/CARS/HIGH/interior_023.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/NISSANGTR/IMG/CARS/HIGH/interior_021.jpg
http://press.nissan-global.com/NISSANGTR/IMG/CARS/HIGH/interior_025.jpg


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys
Still looks burgundy? Not saying I don't like it though.

The wheels on the premium model looked smoked the same as the black series.
Probably cause you can have either wheels on any car in Japan!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

GTRLewitt said:


> Thanks guys
> Still looks burgundy? Not saying I don't like it though.
> 
> The wheels on the premium model looked smoked the same as the black series.
> Probably cause you can have either wheels on any car in Japan!


I can assure you that colour is not correct.

It is way more 'Red' than that picture suggests !


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

it's also the only pic i've seen so far where it looks that dark, would have amazed me if all the other ones would have been completely inaccurate.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

*What do I get for my £1300*

You guys have done an amazing job in getting Nissan to change their colour policy! Well done.

Any chance that those of you who are in communication with Nissan directly could clarify exactly what you get for the extra £1300 for the Black Edition? I know that others on the forum are still confused about this.

I know what the marketing material says: black headlining, smoke wheels, red inserts on seats and the availability of Kuro black. However, I truly can't believe that we are expected to pay £1300 just to change the colour of 3 components. That is absolutely outrageous.

Any chance we could get an official, definitive statement from Nissan about the exact differences?

I could justify the extra cost if, for example, there was more leather on the black/red seats than on the black seats. Are the seats identical except for the red flashes?

What about the headlining? Is the regular headlining cloth, with the Black Edition in leather?

Is it more expensive to produce the smoke wheels than the silver wheels? Are they made from a different alloy?

If the answer to all these questions is simply "only the colour is different and there are no differences in production costs, materials or equipment" then I think we should collectively protest against this shameless attempt to extort money out of us. I get the impression that many of us (myself included) want the Black Edition so that we feel we're getting "top of the range" but if we aren't actually getting physical (rather than cosmetic) then I think we should take a stand. Even one extra piece of equipment, like rearview cameras, would help justify the extra price to some degree in my mind. I don't mind paying a bit more for "exclusivity" but since almost everybody is buying the Black Edition anyway then it is a moot point.

Also, I would like to know why the Kuro Black is only available on the Black Edition? Although I actually want DMG, I'm almost tempted to get Black just to feel I'm getting more exclusivity for my £1300! I'm not really serious about this, but you know what I mean.

What annoys me most is when I think about the amazing value for money that the basic car is. The £1300 to move from Standard to Premium Edition is easy to understand because of the decent amount of extra equipment - not one person has questioned that and rightly so. However, this last £1300 appears to be an absolute rip-off and we really need to be sure that we know exactly what we're getting for our money before we are forced to commit on 2 April.

If I'm right about the changes being colour-only, then I think they should have simply made the smoke wheels and the red leather inserts optional, possibly at some additional cost on both the Standard and Premium Editions. This would have allowed people to choose exactly what they wanted and caused far less resentment.

One thing is for sure: many of us want the top of the range car but are concerned that the red leather on the seats might look tacky on a £60,000 car. All my friends think it looks hideous, but everybody likes the smoke wheels. Hopefully some of you have passed this feedback on to Nissan. If they do elect to make a pure black interior available on the Black Edition, then the Black Edition becomes even more pointless.

Can anybody help with this? Andy from Middlehurst for example?


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:   ...................we're being watched all the time !!! :chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Peely said:


> :nervous: :nervous: :nervous:   ...................we're being watched all the time !!! :chuckle:


Good! I was hoping one of you with contacts in Nissan would send an unedited version of my post on to them so that they can explain where the £1300 is going. I still don't really believe that it's just for the different colours. It can't be. Can it?


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

supraman said:


> Good! I was hoping one of you with contacts in Nissan would send an unedited version of my post on to them so that they can explain where the £1300 is going. I still don't really believe that it's just for the different colours. It can't be. Can it?


You have to remember that when they set the original pricing you paid a £1,300 premium for the black edition for exclusivity, smoked wheels and in Black and a very good Silver with red seats. I think that was their initial justification.

However because a number of people did a great job of pursuaded them to add all colours to the black series it now seems less exclusive and the differences are less apparent.

In Japan remember they are paying £25K less for the same car and I know our government takes their chunk but even they won't be getting £20K per vehicle, so there must be room to add something additional. Your leather headlining thought is a sensible idea along with parking aides. Even if a number of options were available as low cost options but only available on the black series. More exclusive again.

Nissan are probably watching this thinking; Yes but what if we do make more changes? They need to remain in control and do it once and once alone. If they keep changing their minds every 5 minutes then it might indicate a sign of weekness. Then there's the thought "I'm sure someone will then find something else to whine about"? I run a large business and if I was in their shoes I would get commitment from the factory and anounce quickly that a retrofit SATNAV would be available at some point in 2010 for the early birds. 

Judging by the poles I think most people can live with the red on the seats (I's still like to see some pictures that show Red seats not burgundy. 

Finally maybe they could offer an option to change the seat colour just on the Black series. They could offer it at an optional price and include more leather headlining? Now that is something I would go for. 

Come on Nissan you know you want to:thumbsup:


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

GTRLewitt said:


> Finally maybe they could offer an option to change the seat colour just on the Black series. They could offer it at an optional price


so you would pay extra to get that extra removed they charged you for? well, if i don't want something that costs additional money i don't expect to pay more money to not get it 



GTRLewitt said:


> Come on Nissan you know you want to:thumbsup:


imo they wont do a thing until they know how many cars they have sold so far, so on april second they'll get a first overview of how many cars are sold and if that number is high enough there is no need for them to change anything as people obviously buy it as it is.

the black edition for all made me wonder already, because usually companies don't care about the customer unless their sales are going down. so either sales were behind their own expectations and someone had to act to not risk his incentives plan or they realized they made a mistake by removing that option for europe. but as the latter is a very rare act in the corporate world i'm still looking for a better explanation.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

der_horst said:


> so you would pay extra to get that extra removed they charged you for? well, if i don't want something that costs additional money i don't expect to pay more money to not get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually chopped my quote in half so the answer to your question is No.
I was suggesting an extra charge to include other options not just the seats.

I'm not sure which corporate world are you in? I deal with all the Japanese giants like SONY, Panasonic, Sanyo, NEC, Hitachi, JVC, Epson, Sharp, Toshiba plus the Korean giants LG and Samsung and Philips. They are all far more flexible than you are suggesting. 

As far as I can see Nissan should be applauded for actually realising their mistake and changing their strategy so quickly. Maybe they'll change again.

I take it from your footnote that you are still not going to buy one because you still don't like the sexy darker wheels?:smokin:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

gtr lewitt i agree with what youare saying take no notice of der horst he seems to know everything about everything and more again,but i personally find his posts very amusing!!!!


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

IRISH said:


> gtr lewitt i agree with what youare saying take no notice of der horst he seems to know everything about everything and more again,but i personally find his posts very amusing!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

GTRLewitt said:


> I'm not sure which corporate world are you in? I deal with all the Japanese giants like SONY, Panasonic, Sanyo, NEC, Hitachi, JVC, Epson, Sharp, Toshiba plus the Korean giants LG and Samsung and Philips. They are all far more flexible than you are suggesting.


maybe it depends on the country, but what i said above is my experience that i got so far from big companies (car manufacturers, telecommunication companies etc.). 

i have no idea why their reaction to suggestions is usually like that, but i never experienced positive feedback on suggestions from them so far. dunno why they are that way, but as small or medium sized companies like to get feedback on their products and sometimes even try to incorporate changes into their products it seems that companies of a certain size are immune to feedback (and filter it out with first level support already) as long as their sales are good. nissan might prove me wrong though, but it would be a real surprise for me.

i'm still hoping they'll react, but hoping and believing are two different things 



GTRLewitt said:


> I take it from your footnote that you are still not going to buy one because you still don't like the sexy darker wheels?:smokin:


actually that would be a point where i'd be willing to compromise (yes, you read that right ) as i need two sets of wheels anyway (one for the winter tires). so unless the winter tires have own rules i don't know yet (third kind of wheel, only the same color as the first wheels etc.) i should end up with a silver set of winter wheels and another set of arbitrary color, so that would be fine with me as i could still swap if i don't like the smoked ones for the summer.

but that's something i don't really care about yet, as the color and mainly the satnav issue still sounds like an unsolvable problem to me at this point. but the fact that i'm still hanging around here shows that i haven't given up on it yet 



IRISH said:


> he seems to know everything about everything


so what annoys you the most? come on, you can tell me 



IRISH said:


> and more again,but i personally find his posts very amusing!!!!


you're welcome.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

der_horst said:


> maybe it depends on the country, but what i said above is my experience that i got so far from big companies (car manufacturers, telecommunication companies etc.).
> 
> I have a solution for you. Why not buy a White Black series with Sat Nav for Q4 delivery.
> 
> I still don't get the black colour. To me it doesn't seem to show off the lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that we get too hung up about the spec of a car that is 12 months away. It might even be that the Sat Nav comes with the Black Edition. Who knows. Maybe it will have LED lights and machine guns. Who Knows :runaway: 

I'm as guilty as anyone of being super excited and wanting more information. But I'm sure it will come with time. Like any manufacturer they have lots of pressures and saying they are crap is pointless. The people at Nissan would not be doing what they are doing unless they were extremely good at what they do.

They have brought to market excellent cars in the rest of the world, I'm sure the Euro spec car will be as good or better when it arrives


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

GTRLewitt said:


> I have a solution for you. Why not buy a White Black series with Sat Nav for Q4 delivery.


the only problem (next to the color, see below) is that a delivery in the end of 09/beginning of 10 is too far in the future for my plans. i'd like to have a new car latest in the beginning of 2009. getting a GT-R once the summer is over and the winter begins sounds just not right to me.



GTRLewitt said:


> I still don't get the black colour. To me it doesn't seem to show off the lines.:thumbsup:


exactly. that's why i want it  not sure what other cars you fancy, but if you keep in mind that so far audi came closest to my idea of a beautiful car you'll see that this understatement factor is a very welcome side effect of the black color for me.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Armed English said:


> They have brought to market excellent cars in the rest of the world, I'm sure the Euro spec car will be as good or better when it arrives


some weeks ago i wouldn't even have thought of the possibility that they might sell two kinds of specs, one for europe and one for the rest of the world. 

but as i'm very sure that they knew that european customers already knew what they were offering internationally and based their specs and expectations on that they must have had a good reason for the downstripped euro spec, as it was clear that it would disappoint customers. 

sadly we didn't get any reasons yet as to why they did that so it's hard to judge if they could change it easily.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

exactly. that's why i want it  not sure what other cars you fancy, but if you keep in mind that so far audi came closest to my idea of a beautiful car you'll see that this understatement factor is a very welcome side effect of the black color for me.[/QUOTE]

I'm hoping The GTR will be the start of a new collection for me.
Currently have a CLS55AMG totally different, torque with comfort. Just deciding if I should keep it or not when the GTR comes.
If I wasn't going for a GTR then I would consider cars like AM Vantage, 997, RS6, Maserati etc. Anything smart really.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GTRLewitt said:


> You have to remember that when they set the original pricing you paid a £1,300 premium for the black edition for exclusivity, smoked wheels and in Black and a very good Silver with red seats. I think that was their initial justification.


That was still £1300 for cosmetic changes only:
Black - It's only exclusive because it's not available on the other editions. It isn't even a special paint process (or even metallic?), unlike ultimate silver.
Ultimate Silver - That's available on all cars so it's irrelevant
Smoked Wheels - Do they cost more to produce? If they do, it can't be volume related since the majority of people seem to want them.
Red Seat Flashes - Do they cost more to produce? A lot of people don't like them.



GTRLewitt said:


> Nissan are probably watching this thinking; Yes but what if we do make more changes? They need to remain in control and do it once and once alone. If they keep changing their minds every 5 minutes then it might indicate a sign of weekness. Then there's the thought "I'm sure someone will then find something else to whine about"?


Yes, but we are only 6 days away from officially placing our orders. Currently my deposit is logged against a Black Edition, simply because I want the smoke wheels, but I'm still clinging to the notion that I will get something non-colour-related for my money. If Nissan eventually admit that we're being charged £1300 to change the colour of a few items, then I will certainly be switching to a Premium Edition and paying for a 3rd party to change the colour of the wheels. However, on Nissan GT-R - Official Global Site it says "Please inform your Nissan High Performance Centre if you would like to make any changes to the specification or colour of your GT-R pre-order. Be aware that making any such changes could result in a change to expected delivery timing". I therefore need to know before 2 April where my £1300 is going.

So, once again, I'm begging you, if anybody from Nissan is reading this, or if any of you have any contacts in Nissan, can somebody answer this simple question:

*Other than the colour of the wheels, seats and headlining, and the option of black paint, will the Black Edition be different in any way from the Premium Edition?*


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

supraman said:


> Do they cost more to produce?


i'm not sure that this is really the question if you are looking for a reason to justify the price. just a few examples from the audi price list:

- lower springs
- dark backlight covers
- rims with a different design
- sideview mirror covers in a different color
- calipers in a different color
- a non-default car color

those are options that cost the manufacturer the same to produce but you still have to pay for them if you want them. and i think it's ok.

i think the problem in case of the GT-R is that you can only decide if you want the whole bundle or not. and the dependencies this bundle implies are not really obvious imo (why do black wheels imply red seats?*).

so i agree with your point, but i guess if the components of the black edition were split into single (individually chargable) options you woulnd't have a problem with that anymore, right?


*btw, if the red of those seats wasn't red (or burgundy) but the same color of the car i think this would actually be a more interesting option. just a thought though


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Good points as ever.

I am sure my dealer told me that the orders don't actually get placed to the factory until later in the year. So even if you make your selection now it might be possible to make ammendments later. I wish Nissan would confirm this?


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

GTRLewitt said:


> So even if you make your selection now it might be possible to make ammendments later.


afaik that has also been confirmed by various dealers and nissan itself, the only problem is that you don't know what changes you can make without losing your delivery slot.

i'd say if you found a combo you'd like to get even if everything stays as it is today (or is only changed after your spec can't be changed anymore) you should go for it and approximate your dream spec later on, should it become possible. 

as said before: in germany the official dealers aren't even known yet and our delivery is also scheduled to start in march 09, so there should be plenty of time left for changes for you guys in uk


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

der_horst said:


> i think the problem in case of the GT-R is that you can only decide if you want the whole bundle or not. and the dependencies this bundle implies are not really obvious imo (why do black wheels imply red seats?*).
> 
> so i agree with your point, but i guess if the components of the black edition were split into single (individually chargable) options you woulnd't have a problem with that anymore, right?


Exactly. Good summary.

Alternatively, if the Black Edition had some non-cosmetic differences, then I would be happy to risk the (potentially) tacky red interior and pay the extra money. As I said before, extra leather or extra equipment would justify the cost in my mind.

Do people from Nissan ever actually reply to these posts, or am I going to have to write to them directly? When I've contacted Nissan before they've referred me to my local Performance Centre. They are extremely helpful, but they can't answer questions that they haven't been provided the answers to!


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

supraman said:


> Do people from Nissan ever actually reply to these posts, or am I going to have to write to them directly?


i don't think you'll hear anything from a nissan official in here, maybe from one of the dealers, they should at least be able to answer your question about the complete contents of the black edition for europe.

concerning the ideas to improve/change the current bundle policies i'd say you're most likely to succeed if you contact nissan directly. but as i said before, my experiences with those kind of change requests to big companies aren't much of a source for hope. but nissan surprised me with that car (and negatively also with the euro-spec ) so maybe they'll surprise me once more


----------



## Bobsta (Mar 28, 2008)

supraman said:


> That was still £1300 for cosmetic changes only:
> *Other than the colour of the wheels, seats and headlining, and the option of black paint, will the Black Edition be different in any way from the Premium Edition?*


From the official site, the short answer is "no"...
http://www.gtrnissan.com/pdf/specs.en.uk.pdf

But as I like the BE, I'd love for there to be something else to justify the £1300. It could just be a classic marketing trick of "segmenting the market". Those that can afford the extra £1300 will pay it - even if it's for very little.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Bobsta said:


> It could just be a classic marketing trick of "segmenting the market". Those that can afford the extra £1300 will pay it - even if it's for very little.


on despair.com they had some articles some time ago that were offered in two versions, normal and executive edition. both versions were completely the same, but the executive edition was way more expensive


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

der_horst said:


> on despair.com they had some articles some time ago that were offered in two versions, normal and executive edition. both versions were completely the same, but the executive edition was way more expensive


It even amazes me that people on this forum have been asking for 'a bit more' to justify the price difference. I think this is highlighting, there is money in this market for Nissan to offer a porsche like bespoke service, where a unique colour is 5k, leather cushions are 1500quid and a porsche logo steif teddy bear is 500quid, with the option porsche logo in colour for an extra 100quid on top of the 500quid already.

Nissan if ur listening, get those GT-R teddy bears and sleighs ready. Your market is here and waiting.uke:


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

in this price segment it's imo more widely accepted to pay extra for an individual configuration than to get predefined option packages at bargain prices. 

if you pay 80k euros for a car and your favourite color or wheels cost another 2k it doesn't really matter. but if you can't get your spec at all that looks bad for the manufacturer and is disappointing for the customer.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for draggin up an old post. Something really confuses me here. Its seems that UK black edition is higher specced then Premiun edition? Over here for JDM spec R35, it would be Base, Black Ed. and Premium in ascending order. Premium edition's extra feature over Black Eds. are anti theft system, SRS side roof airbag and Bose sound systems. The rest like smoke wheels, Bridgestone RE070 are all the same. Now of course with the exception of the red trims. 

Now the thing is a lot of you has chose Black Ed. over premium edition. Does that mean you forgo all the addes features for the extra red colour scheme or am I totally wrong since UK cars will be different spec from JDM cars?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my god, you've just re-opened my favourite subject! Everybody will be pleased!

As far as I can tell, in the UK the Black Edition is physically identical to the Premium Edition. By that I mean that they both have exactly the same equipment made from exactly the same materials. The only differences are that the Black Edition has the smoked wheels, the black/red seats and black interior headlining (the bit above your head). That's it - three identical bits in different colours for £1,300. Both the Premium Edition and Black Edition have every single option on them (BOSE sound system, automatic headlights, etc). You can't add anything to either model now that Sat-Nav has been made standard.

So why are we all buying the Black Edition? Now, that's another question. I guess it's because most people prefer the wheels, some people prefer the black/red seats (although others think it's tacky) and also because people want the top-of-the-range model either through vanity or through concern for residuals. I am really interested to hear the reasons that others have gone for the Black Edition. For me, it's the wheels, the headlining and the resale value, although I'd prefer the plain black seats.

I also think that a lot of people have been tricked into thinking that they are getting something concrete for their money. The marketing blurb uses the word "exclusive" a lot (e.g. "exclusive colours" and "exclusive seats"), which makes the Black Edition sound special or different in some way. It isn't.

When this realisation dawned on me, I emailed Nissan and asked them to confirm my understanding of the differences. I asked them a simple "yes or no" question and they completely and blatantly avoided it repeatedly over several emails. They eventually stopped replying to me. Now that's customer service for you!

If I get a few interested replies then I will post the details of how I was treated. It's good for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

The black wheels for me on a white car for me. Silver wheels look silly.
I agree the red seats don't look as nice as black in the pictures.
Waiting to see one in the flesh at the motor show.
Strange but black series with black seats would have been more appropriate.
£1300 not a lot when you are paying £50K+
I think they missed a trick. They probably could have got £60K and put Sat Nav only on the black series. :thumbsup:


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

supraman said:


> You can't add anything to either model now that Sat-Nav has been made standard.


i'm not really following the GT-R development anymore, but out of curiosity: do you have a thread for this at hand or can shortly recap why it's standard now (just because there's no free delivery slot before Q4 2009 anyway?) and what that means (are the base prices going up or it this a freebie now?)?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

der_horst said:


> i'm not really following the GT-R development anymore, but out of curiosity: do you have a thread for this at hand or can shortly recap why it's standard now (just because there's no free delivery slot before Q4 2009 anyway?) and what that means (are the base prices going up or it this a freebie now?)?


Hey! Welcome back! How come you left us?

The thread was http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/96760-uk-prices-go-up.html

As far as I know, there has been no official word from anybody on why this was done. The prices just jumped by £1900, exactly the cost of the Sat-Nav, which is now standard.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

supraman said:


> Hey! Welcome back! How come you left us?


it's just painful to keep on reading about the GT-R when you have decided not to get one 



supraman said:


> The prices just jumped by £1900, exactly the cost of the Sat-Nav, which is now standard.


what exactly is 'now'? i guess the Q4/2009 for earliest delivery with satnav is still in place, right?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

der_horst said:


> what exactly is 'now'? i guess the Q4/2009 for earliest delivery with satnav is still in place, right?


I think so. Remember that we've heard nothing official, but I'm assuming that all orders will be honoured at the original prices (which may or may not include the additional cost for Sat-Nav), that the non-Sat-Nav cars will start arriving in May 2009 and the Sat-Nav cars will start arriving in September 2009.

I'm guessing that Nissan always hoped to make the Sat-Nav standard but because the European version of the Sat-Nav wasn't ready they offered the option of no Sat-Nav to the very first customers. Now that expected delivery dates for new orders are beyond the point at which the Sat-Nav development will be complete, they have made it standard.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

supraman said:


> I think so. Remember that we've heard nothing official, but I'm assuming that all orders will be honoured at the original prices (which may or may not include the additional cost for Sat-Nav), that the non-Sat-Nav cars will start arriving in May 2009 and the Sat-Nav cars will start arriving in September 2009.
> 
> I'm guessing that Nissan always hoped to make the Sat-Nav standard but because the European version of the Sat-Nav wasn't ready they offered the option of no Sat-Nav to the very first customers. Now that expected delivery dates for new orders are beyond the point at which the Sat-Nav development will be complete, they have made it standard.


Spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

*Colours*

You can get the GT-R 35 Black Edition in any of the 6 colours. You can only get Black however, in the 'Black Edition'. At the start it was only silver and black but they have changed it due to the demand.:thumbsup: nissan!!


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

so where have you all placed your orders exactly? im hearing that some of the dealers are so packed out that some customers will have to wait until 2010, some even 2011!!?? is this right?


----------

